# Problem: 70D saving 0-Byte files



## daniela (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi guys!

I need your help: 
My brandnew 70D (4 days old), has problems at saving files on the sdhc card. I use an sandisc extreme 32 gb uhs-1 card. The first files on Wednesday and Thursday were ok, but now all Raw files have 0 Bytes, the jpegs too.
I tried one of my older sdhc cards, but there appears the same problem.
I did an reset on all Camera functions, and reformatted the card. The card is ok, when I save files from the computer on it.

What can I do? 
My son thinks, there is an hardware problem. Is there anything I can do against it?

I wrote to the internet shop, where i bought it. They refused exchanging the Camera (despite they offer an uncomplicated exchange in the first 7 days if something is broken), because they only own a few of them.

Send it to Canon here in Germany? Or rely on an exchange?

Dani


----------



## tron (Sep 7, 2013)

Try to return/exchange it. Better than having a new camera serviced. If they refuse threaten to report them to some authority. Plus mention their name. Don't keep it secret...


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 7, 2013)

Can you see the pictures when you try to display them using the camera screen.

I know it sounds like a silly question but I had a similar problem with my camera recently after re-installing the PC operating system. The files appeared as zero bytes (viewed from the PC)but were still actually intact. As I recall I changed the import utility settings and all was well again . . . or something similar.

If it's showing zero bytes and you can't replay them with the camera functions then it's time to return the camera unless anyone has any better ideas. Here in the UK anything not fit for purpose can be returned to either the manufacturer or the shop you bought it from and I think our distance selling regulations mean you should be able to return it quickly for whatever reason you want to - don't quote me on that. The point is that I doubt the laws in Germany are massively different but time is important so if you think it's got a problem take advice on where you stand but don't accept a camera that is not fully working or a repair on it. Get one that works properly!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2013)

If you can view the images on the camera LCD, then they are there on the card, and the issue is with a card reader or other camera software.

Can you use Canon utilities to download images directly from the camera?

If the images cannot be viewed in camera after capturing them, the camera is probably bad.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 7, 2013)

daniela said:


> My brandnew 70D (4 days old), has problems at saving files on the sdhc card. I use an sandisc extreme 32 gb uhs-1 card. The first files on Wednesday and Thursday were ok, but now all Raw files have 0 Bytes, the jpegs too.
> I tried one of my older sdhc cards, but there appears the same problem.
> I did an reset on all Camera functions, and reformatted the card. The card is ok, when I save files from the computer on it.



If formatting the card does not help and multiple cards do not work in this way, then the camera is DOA, period. Demand a replacement. That is your right as a purchaser of a new product.


----------



## daniela (Sep 7, 2013)

tron said:


> Try to return/exchange it. Better than having a new camera serviced. If they refuse threaten to report them to some authority. Plus mention their name. Don't keep it secret...



Hi tron!

They would have exchanged the Caera, but they do not have one anymore for some days or weeks. They will replace it, after the massmarket will be delivered.
But my holidays are starting in 3 weeks. :-(


----------



## daniela (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi!

I download it with the Canon Utility.

The problem is, that I can see the picture after the shot for 1-2 seconds. But if I look back/in the memory then the Camera tells me that there is an error. Sometimes Err02, then Err 30, 40 was there too.

My son thinks there is an internal failure, so I have to repair it anyway. I will write to Canon if they can exchange the Camera.

Greeting
Dani


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 7, 2013)

daniela said:


> that I can see the picture after the shot for 1-2 seconds. But if I look back/in the memory then the Camera tells me that there is an error.



If this has been true with several memory cards, which were formatted in the camera, then there's basically one last thing to try before you go for a replacement: turn off the camera, take the battery out, and leave the battery out for an hour or more. You might even recharge the battery while it's out.

If the problem continues when you put the battery back in and turn it on, then the camera almost certainly has a defect you can't fix, and you'll need to exchange it.

If it works correctly following the battery test, I would still test it quite a bit in the next week. Turn it off and on; download images. Remove/re-insert the battery. If it continues to work well, you may simply have found a bug in the firmware that will be identified and fixed later. If the problem recurs, then it goes back to Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2013)

daniela said:


> Hi!
> 
> I download it with the Canon Utility.
> 
> ...


 
Based on your other information, I'd say your son is right. you've tried additional memory cards, and the image cannot be viewed in camera.

Good luck, if you can't trade it, get it repaired.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 7, 2013)

daniela said:


> The problem is, that I can see the picture after the shot for 1-2 seconds. But if I look back/in the memory then the Camera tells me that there is an error. Sometimes Err02, then Err 30, 40 was there too.



Error 02 is either caused by a bad flash card or, in your case, probably by a defective flash slot.
Error 30 is a shutter malfunction.
Error 40 is a power problem.

Try a different battery. It's remotely possible that a bad battery could cause this. If that doesn't help, your body likely has a bad voltage regulator internally and will need to either be replaced or gutted.


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 8, 2013)

Bummer no matter what.  But the wise responses on checking 'in camera' first have lead you to a camera problem. Weird that it's there for a moment, then gone. I've never heard of that problem before and I've worked 24 years in a lab (my own) and a few in a camera store after that. You'd check for bent pins on a CF card slot for cameras using CF cards, but little can go wrong on the contacts on SD cards- and your cards check out fine too. Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 8, 2013)

CanonOregon said:


> Bummer no matter what.  But the wise responses on checking 'in camera' first have lead you to a camera problem. Weird that it's there for a moment, then gone. I've never heard of that problem before and I've worked 24 years in a lab (my own) and a few in a camera store after that. You'd check for bent pins on a CF card slot for cameras using CF cards, but little can go wrong on the contacts on SD cards- and your cards check out fine too. Good Luck and keep us updated.



FAT and exFAT are squirrelly little file systems. You can turn any file into a zero-byte file very easily by damaging the FAT table, such as might occur if the flash part fails on read and gets remapped to a zeroed block by some firmware bug. The original poster might try using a photo recovery tool to see if the actual images are there but the FAT chain is bad.

That said, the most likely cause is just plain failing to write the data and/or crashing halfway through writing the data. My guess is that if you used a photo recovery tool that just looks for an image header and reads the next several consecutive blocks, you'd get about half of the file and the rest would be missing. More to the point, my guess, based on the error codes, is that the extra power consumption caused by writing to the flash card is pushing some defective self-resetting fuse past its limit, causing the camera to lose power mid-write.

Oh, and to the original poster, it might also be worth trying a completely different brand of flash card if you haven't already. I've occasionally had really bizarre compatibility problems with certain flash cards caused by bugs in the reader firmware that were cured by moving to radically different flash parts. I wouldn't expect that in a shipping product by a major vendor (I saw it on a Raspberry Pi), but it could happen.


----------



## daniela (Sep 8, 2013)

Much thanks for your replies!

I recharged one of my old 7D batteries and took the battery off the Camera over night, inserted an old 8GB SDHC card.
And in the morning I took some shots of the sunrise. And it worked. 

But some minutes ago, my son tried it again - and it had the same problem as before. 0-Byte files, Error02


I will try to get some support from CPS on Monday


----------



## tron (Sep 8, 2013)

daniela said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Try to return/exchange it. Better than having a new camera serviced. If they refuse threaten to report them to some authority. Plus mention their name. Don't keep it secret...
> ...


What about asking your money back? Then you can search for other suppliers...


----------



## daniela (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok. This will be an possibility too. I will try it. Maybe it works to get the money back. I checked the www. and saw that there are some other shops offering the 70D. 

Thanks a lot!!!

And if somebody is interrested, on the german Traumflieger page, there is an AF review video. impressive. But impressive too, that the mirrorless Cameras are very fast.


----------



## daniela (Sep 11, 2013)

Much thanks for all your replies and advice!

As mentioned, I talked to the shop manager and I can return the 70D and get my money back. 
The shop is ok, they would have exchanged the camera. But they do not have one anymore, as they got just two dozen of them. And Canon told me to get it repaired, what I think is not an good solution for a new camera.

I will order a new one when my money returned to me.

G
Dani


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 1, 2013)

daniela said:


> Much thanks for all your replies and advice!
> 
> As mentioned, I talked to the shop manager and I can return the 70D and get my money back.
> The shop is ok, they would have exchanged the camera. But they do not have one anymore, as they got just two dozen of them. And Canon told me to get it repaired, what I think is not an good solution for a new camera.
> ...



Definitely the right decision. I would never accept a repair of a brand new camera. It's enough money that we should expect it to either work or be replaced if it doesn't.

Hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------

